# First ever EC/ECA stack....



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

Hi,

I tried the EC stack yesterday for the first time ever:

1200hrs

1 x chesteeze

1 x ProPlus

I didn't 'feel' anything... others have posted here that they feel a buzz/wired.... I don't know what that feeling is like as I've never taken any 'substances' in the past :wow:

1730hrs

1 x chesteeze

2 x proplus

Still nothing - so went out for a 45mins bike ride.... again, no difference.

So before I take anything today - is the Asprin ESSENTIAL to make the stack work? I've looked this up and apparently not - hence why I tried it without.....

Reason for not taking Asprin is to reduce the risk of using it.

Your opinions please.

Stu


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

cikko said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried the EC stack yesterday for the first time ever:
> 
> ...


Im starting a stack so im interested in this......what is the "risk" with asprin ?


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

To optimize the fat burning potential yes, Aspirin is essential. You should have felt 36mg of Pharma grade ephedrine though. What do you weigh? That maybe a factor in this. My tolerence used to be quite high but now that I'm only 60kg I just take the 1 chesteze in my stack now instead of two.


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

You probably won't with that dose. Try 2 chest-eze and two pro plus, or 1 chest-eze and three or four pro plus.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Jaymond0 said:


> *To optimize the fat burning potential yes, Aspirin is essential*. You should have felt 36mg of Pharma grade ephedrine though. What do you weigh? That maybe a factor in this. My tolerence used to be quite high but now that I'm only 60kg I just take the 1 chesteze in my stack now instead of two.


Really, how?

Not calling you out, i just want educating. I was under the impression that asprin was needed to thin the blood, making it eaiser on the heart as your bpm will have increased?


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

Risk with Asprin:

1) New research advises it is not good for your bod... stomach problems mainly I believe.

2) Possible interference with absorption of protein.

My body weight is (today) 83Kg with 22% BF (advised by scales that may be wrong) - LBM 65Kg.

When I took thermobol years ago it gave me a red rash and burning sensation around my neck, up my face and over my forehead. I didn't like the feeling and discontinued use - but perhaps that's the buzz peeps refer to?

I am also a caffine addict.... upto 20 cups of tea or coffee a day (3 first thing to fire up or else I feel like death)... maybe a contributing factor on caffine tolerances?????

Any further help anyone?

Open to debate about the Asprin content.

Your input VERY much appreciated.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

cikko said:


> Risk with Asprin:
> 
> 1) New research advises it is not good for your bod... stomach problems mainly I believe.
> 
> ...


Very much doubt all that caffeine helps mate!


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

If you are already consuming all of that caffeine then i would not suggest to do this stack. Bear in mind you will be consuming around 200mgs in each dose. Maybe you could drink decaff coffee then take your stack of 2 chest-eze, 4 pro plus (as you will have a high tolerance to caffeine) and the aspirin if you wish. If you are used to all that caffeine then you probably won't feel a rush.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

20 cuppas a day!!! And you're worried about 75mg of aspirin?  .


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

ooooo - sounds like 'all' that caffine is lots... it's become the norm, er mebbe I should do something about it!

Thanks for your replies - it's helpful to get an impartial view 

:thumbup:


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup is quite a bit of caffeine! Think a cup of coffee is about 80mgs and pretty sure the rda is 400mgs... so you're about 4 times over the limit you nutter.


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

haha

It must be like smoking - it becomes normal huh?

I like the comment Mingster - this is what i was saying about getting an unbiased view.... great stuff.

Thanx guys 

I'm 2hours into no caffine


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Best of luck, mate. I've got a similar problem with KFC  .


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> Really, how?
> 
> Not calling you out, i just want educating. I was under the impression that asprin was needed to thin the blood, making it eaiser on the heart as your bpm will have increased?


No worries dude, yeah aspirin does thin the blood but also so I've been told by a friend of mine who is a pharmaceutical scientist that aspirin contributes and acts as an accelerant in the stack. Also helps prevent your prostate from swelling too badly whilst using Ephedrine.


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

Jaymond0 said:


> No worries dude, yeah aspirin does thin the blood but also so I've been told by a friend of mine who is a pharmaceutical scientist that aspirin contributes and acts as an accelerant in the stack. Also helps prevent your prostate from swelling too badly whilst using Ephedrine.


Briliant feedback....

I'm just gonna old turkey on caffine for a while and see what happens....

My psychological stance is that something is either good or bad and I can eat/drink stuff that's good or completely stay away from bad stuff.... but once I start letting things slip - it all slips....

Anyhow - my upto 20 cuppas have made me rethink my assumed approaches to various things.... so thanks again.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

The T5 (ECA) stack I have been taking is 60mg Eph, 200mg Caff and 25mg Asp. I was taking 1 at 7.30am and another at 3pm.

I won't lie, my mood was shocking but they worked very nicely!


----------

